

Show HN: Simple, quick game on smartphone - f-gergo
http://spiniot.com

======
f-gergo
A couple of weeks ago, we realized, that current smartphones lack 1 critical
feature: we tried a few, but we could not make any of them spin. We remembered
that some of the earlier phones were better at it, some worse, but most could
be made to spin at least a few times.

Current idle lying smartphones are a nice piece of metal and plastic, but are
useless when lying idle.

Instead of sadly admitting the truth, we decided we change that: we wanted to
have fun with newer phones, just like we had with earlier ones.

We built a few prototypes from wood and pieces of plastic and realized, that
it's actually doable. Spiniot was born.

3 weeks ago we decided we share the fun and prepared a crowdfunding campaign.

TL;DR Smartphones are bad at spinning. We wanted to change that, hence:
Spiniot.

Please visit us at <http://www.indiegogo.com/projects/spiniot>

